# Kitchen Appliances



## raymond

Hey folks - I am planning for a kitchen remodel and will need to replace all our kitchen appliances… microwave, oven, fridge, dishwasher, stove, etc.

Do y'all have any favored brands/lines you recommend I consider?

Not looking to break the bank w/ Wolf and Sub-Zero, but want to buy quality stuff at a reasonable price :lol:


----------



## rhanna

Do not buy a Samsung refrigerator. google samsung class action lawsuit. This problem isn't unique to older models.

Actually I would suggest getting a frig with the ice maker in the freezer if you want one and the water line inside vs through the door. That will be the next frig I purchase.

I've had good success purchasing through Applianceconnection.com If you can handle a somewhat open delivery date they are great. Usually have good sales with multiple appliance purchases. I've bought a frig, washer and dryer with them.


----------



## jeffjunstrom

rhanna said:


> Do not buy a Samsung refrigerator. google samsung class action lawsuit. This problem isn't unique to older models.


I came here to say the exact same thing about LG. Their market saturation makes you think they're at the top of the game, but a large class action (and my own personal broken refrigerator) tells another story. Our compressor blew, along with some of the electrical circuitry that controls the machine. The local repair guy comes out and tells us he can fix it for $1100, with no guarantee it won't happen again, or we can buy a new fridge (from GE) and not have these issues. We chose option 2.

As for other recommendations, I can't rec Bosch dishwashers enough.


----------



## Ware

We liked the Bosch dishwasher in our old house, but couldn't get them this time around. Like a lot of other things, supply chain disruptions have significantly impacted kitchen appliance availability. So depending on your project timeline, note that availability may limit your options.


----------



## MasterMech

Find out what stores sell the most appliances in your area, especially stores that service appliances instead of just retail. Ask them what they see for repair volume and major issues. I think the big boxes are a risky way to buy non-disposable appliances these days. We are lucky to have a couple great independent appliance stores here in the area as well.

I have LG front load washer/dryer - been great (4 years in now) from a reliability standpoint. More features and cycles than the primary user will ever use. She's more of a load it, slam it, and push the button type rather than one to try different cycles and features.

GE Profile Fridge - French Door, Bottom Freezer, Ice & Water in door. Autofill is actually something we all use daily. Throw a pitcher on it and go do something else. Or have it filling cups while setting the table. No issues, it's now 5-6 years old. The water filter racket is annoying but was easily mitigated.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ckQyGo0aICM

Replaced a POS entry-level (builder supplied) GE dishwasher with a Bosch, I love it but there is a caveat. The drying system Bosch uses is VERY energy efficient (I'm impressed, somebody waaay smarter than I came up with that one.) and effective IF your dishes retain heat long enough. I have 3 boys still using plastic dishes primarily and if you have things in there that retain lots of water like upside-down Gladware etc. you aren't going to get a perfectly dry load at the end of the cycle. I don't see it as a big deal, my wife finds it supremely annoying. I'm happy that I no longer need Active Noise Canceling headphones to watch TV after dinner and that the dishwasher is going to last long enough to where this issue should mostly go away as the boys graduate to ceramic flatware. Also, big vote for a 3rd rack in the dishwasher. It opens up capacity (even if the available height is restricted) in ways I would not have thought of otherwise. For what it's worth, I am not a pre-wash your dishes type. If it fits, it ships. My #2 consideration was a KitchenAid with an active drying cycle.

Happy with the GE Microwave (over the range, 1200 watt) and oven. The oven is your pretty standard gas range and oven. We are not gourmet chefs and are pretty easy to please in these areas. Both are 6 years old and show no signs of letting up anytime soon. I generally like gas appliances whenever gas is an option.


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn

Went with a Bosch fridge after dealing with the Samsung ice maker issue. When the dishwasher dies it will be replaced with a Bosch.


----------



## dicko1

jeffjunstrom said:


> I came here to say the exact same thing about LG. Their market saturation makes you think they're at the top of the game, but a large class action (and my own personal broken refrigerator) tells another story. Our compressor blew, along with some of the electrical circuitry that controls the machine. The local repair guy comes out and tells us he can fix it for $1100, with no guarantee it won't happen again, or we can buy a new fridge (from GE) and not have these issues. We chose option 2.
> 
> As for other recommendations, I can't rec Bosch dishwashers enough.


I had to chuckle at this. I bought all GE Profile appliances several years ago and they've all been horrible. The Fridge died at least once a year until I replaced it. First the controller board, then fan, then the compressor relay, then back to the controller board. The turntable in the microwave died about a year after I bought it. I still have the range but the igniters on the burners keep dying every couple years. I will never ever buy another GE appliance again.

I bought an LG fridge to replace the GE that died that (knock on wood) is still working after a year. I've heard the linear compressor horror stories and so far its been more reliable than the GE fridge.

Dont even get me started on the Whirlpool front loading washer. That thing shakes itself silly while walking across the basement floor on the spin cycle.

Seriously, I'm of the opinion that there are no good appliance manufacturers anymore unless you go high-end. Anything with electronics in it, and thats all of them, means its MTTF is going to be pretty low.

The only appliance I have that hasnt died at least once is the Kitchenaide dishwasher and even that has a recall on it where its wiring harness can catch on fire.

I've heard good things about Bosch too but there werent many places around here years ago that carried them.

Then there's been a consolidation in the industry. The old brands dont mean what they used to.
http://www.appliance411.com/purchase/make.shtml

Oh yeah, I forgot. I wont ever touch anything made by Danby. Their dehumidifiers last about a year before dying. I also have a firm non-negotiable rule that anything with the name Black and Decker on it will not cross the threshold of my house.


----------



## PodScot

I had an appliance repair guy to take care of an oven issue I had. We have all Samsung kitchen appliances that are all about 5 years old that came with the house. The repair guy said he would decline a repair call on the Samsung fridge and basically just get a different brand if it has issues. So far we had an oven issue, simple igniter, dishwasher dripping from poor assembly that was an easy fix once I found a video showing what to do.


----------



## hobbyaddict1

I can also attest to "do not buy" Samsung appliances. We always had a good experience with their televisions so we gave other products a try... We purchased the Samsung Refrigerator,Stove, washer, and dryer. Refrigerator was repaired 3 times before we bought another. Washer was recalled(have not had an issue since the recall), Dryer broke, however I did repair myself and it has held up since then(Plastic pulley mechanism for the drum/belt. We have not had an issue with Samsung convection oven (7yrs) however we have refrained from using the self cleaning option as we heard from a repairman that it could result in issues.

We replaced refrigerator with a Kitchen Aid, and it has worked well. When we made our original purchases we went with a Bosch dishwasher and it has performed flawlessly and is very quiet. So... with our experience I would highly recommend the Bosch dishwasher(7 yrs) and we enjoy the Kitchen Aid refrigerator(5 yrs). Both of the later brands are a bit more but nothing like the high end brands you mentioned.

ps -Also purchased an LG Microwave, we have not had any issues with it and it is used everyday several times a day. (7 years) I would recommend that as well.

Different brands but they all came in the stainless so we were able to match everything up.
If we had to do it again I think I would give Bosch our business...


----------



## Kallgren

I am of the opinion that for a fridge, the fewer the gagets the less likely to fail. We have 15 year old KitchenAid oven/microwave and refrigerator (icemaker only, no water dispenser) that have been excellent. We did have a KitchenAid "Dish Drawer" but mice would get into the plumbing and chew up the flex hoses that fed the drawers, great concept, but problematic. After ten years or so, we replaced with another Kitchenaid dishwasher which has been trouble free.

We did have to have the fridge recirculating pump replaced two years ago, the service tech told us that he was servicing a relatively new Korean mfg with a internal camera and computer screen on the door, something failed and replacement part was something like $1100 - labor included.


----------



## Rucraz2

We went through all this last yr. Endless research etc. They each have their goods and bad from every repairman and salesmen I talked to. Samsung does have more issues from what I've heard. Lg did change their fridge compressors in "19 which has made a big difference. kitchenaid stoves and bosch dishwashers appear to be top for those. Otherwise take your pic. We did end up with LG kitchen set and went with the same for washer and Dryer. Mostly in part that the repairmen said they are easy to work on and parts are available. And so far seem to be holding up fine.


----------



## Amoo316

Us and In Laws both had Samsung Fridges, yeah, I filled out my paperwork for the class action.

We talked to the repair guy who was out multiple times under Lowes warranty and I asked him what "major" brand he sees the least issues out of in regards to service calls. He told us LG. We bought an LG fridge 5ish years ago, been very happy.

FWIW every screen in our home is Samsung and we are on our second front load washer/dryer combo in 13 years (I replaced the heating element in the 1st dryer at the 5 year point). We repurposed them at the 7 year point to somebody who needed them as we were upgraded to newer tech.

I LOVE Samsung stuff, but won't touch another kitchen appliance from them.


----------



## Thejarrod

I'm in the process of upgrading all of our kitchen appliances
Availability is still crap. I knew our fridge was on the way out, so I had been doing research for a while. When it died, I had to take whatever was in the warehouse. We got lucky. They had the Bosch 800 in stock. 
Other appliances are on order. No ETA . 
We wanted Bosch for two reasons. The series 800 fridge has two compressors. Other than the much more expensive wolf and sub zero, no other model had that. Second was the drying function of the dishwasher. It did the best at drying plastic. Our kids are little so we use a ton of plastic cups and bowls and plates.


----------



## MasterMech

Thejarrod said:


> I'm in the process of upgrading all of our kitchen appliances
> Availability is still crap. I knew our fridge was on the way out, so I had been doing research for a while. When it died, I had to take whatever was in the warehouse. We got lucky. They had the Bosch 800 in stock.
> Other appliances are on order. No ETA .
> We wanted Bosch for two reasons. The series 800 fridge has two compressors. Other than the much more expensive wolf and sub zero, no other model had that. Second was the drying function of the dishwasher.  It did the best at drying plastic. Our kids are little so we use a ton of plastic cups and bowls and plates.


Where the hell was that when I bought mine? :lol: I have a PureDry model.


----------



## Thejarrod

we only have the Bosch Fridge right now. its nice, but it did leak water. Turns out that an internal drain hose should have been routed to an evaporation pan. it was out of position so it leaked on the floor. repair man fixed it in less than 10 minutes.


----------



## raymond

Thanks all!!! Super helpful replies.


----------



## MarineOh3

About to redo our kitchen - 4th kitchen I am doing in the last 16 years or so. We just like our kitchens and when we buy a new place, the kitchen is usually the first thing we do.

Bosch dishwashers are the best you can buy. Super quiet (can't even really hear that it's on) and they get everything clean. The cycles do take a while (~2 hours) but the thing just works.

Check out Bertazzoni ranges. Professional Series. Their more expensive than your usual brands but not in the range of Wolf or Thermador.

We are splurging on a True Residential fridge this time but Bosch makes good refrigerators as well.

Lastly, go with a Bosch speed oven instead of a microwave.


----------



## White94RX

Anybody have any experience with LG ovens and/or microwave? We have a 1.5 built in (oven on bottom, microwave on top) that's 18 years old and due for replacement. The fridge and dishwasher are newer Whirlpool Gold units, but it seems like the Whirlpool oven didn't have the best reviews, so we were thinking about the LG instead.


----------



## Thejarrod

Does anybody else care about using the same brand of appliances for the entire kitchen? 
Wouldn't a Bosch fridge have a different style, color, etc from a GE and so on?


----------



## Ware

Thejarrod said:


> Does anybody else care about using the same brand of appliances for the entire kitchen?
> Wouldn't a Bosch fridge have a different style, color, etc from a GE and so on?


Yeah, you'll even see subtle differences between product lines within a brand - like different handles.


----------



## JP900++

Fyi. I've been told that, especially in microwaves, most internals are sourced from the same suppliers. Just a spot for further research. I've blown through three microwaves in seven years. Two LGs and one Samsung. No problems yet with LG fridge except the finish stripping off the ice maker tray. Annoying from a cosmetics standpoint but not worth the couple hundred bucks to replace. I imagine the minute I replace it the whole unit will go.


----------



## jayhawk

MasterMech said:


> Find out what stores sell the most appliances in your area, especially stores that service appliances instead of just retail. Ask them what they see for repair volume and major issues. I think the big boxes are a risky way to buy non-disposable appliances these days. We are lucky to have a couple great independent appliance stores here in the area as well.
> 
> I have LG front load washer/dryer - been great (4 years in now) from a reliability standpoint. More features and cycles than the primary user will ever use. She's more of a load it, slam it, and push the button type rather than one to try different cycles and features.
> 
> GE Profile Fridge - French Door, Bottom Freezer, Ice & Water in door. Autofill is actually something we all use daily. Throw a pitcher on it and go do something else. Or have it filling cups while setting the table. No issues, it's now 5-6 years old. The water filter racket is annoying but was easily mitigated.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Replaced a POS entry-level (builder supplied) GE dishwasher with a Bosch, I love it but there is a caveat. The drying system Bosch uses is VERY energy efficient (I'm impressed, somebody waaay smarter than I came up with that one.) and effective IF your dishes retain heat long enough. I have 3 boys still using plastic dishes primarily and if you have things in there that retain lots of water like upside-down Gladware etc. you aren't going to get a perfectly dry load at the end of the cycle. I don't see it as a big deal, my wife finds it supremely annoying. I'm happy that I no longer need Active Noise Canceling headphones to watch TV after dinner and that the dishwasher is going to last long enough to where this issue should mostly go away as the boys graduate to ceramic flatware. Also, big vote for a 3rd rack in the dishwasher. It opens up capacity (even if the available height is restricted) in ways I would not have thought of otherwise. For what it's worth, I am not a pre-wash your dishes type. If it fits, it ships. My #2 consideration was a KitchenAid with an active drying cycle.
> 
> Happy with the GE Microwave (over the range, 1200 watt) and oven. The oven is your pretty standard gas range and oven. We are not gourmet chefs and are pretty easy to please in these areas. Both are 6 years old and show no signs of letting up anytime soon. I generally like gas appliances whenever gas is an option.


Like above. 
I insisted on quiet ...Bosch dw here too. It's frustrating to open when it's on and you didn't even know but that's why we got it. 6 yrs old now? Drying is sub optimal isn't it? 
...but I don't give 2 $hits really. Air dry ..bfd. meile is good too.

Sounds like our whirlpool frig (GE Profile Fridge - French Door, Bottom Freezer, Ice & Water in door. Autofill) 1 yr old, quiet! Costco purchase

Micro is one of those sliding drawer ones, push button and it slides out. Personally skeptical on durability....but u know, wives ....

Exhaust, any plans? Most designers/ contactors have ZERO clue. (Sizing, make up air, science, air quality) lot of advice ..if effectiveness, air quality, safety And noise matters...i can elaborate

We chucked the dual oven. Went with a 'scratch' Viking oven/6 burner and saved some good coin.


----------



## Thejarrod

for those that have used Bosch, curious which drying system you have used. I've seen them with two. Series 500 has AutoAir and the 800 has CrystalDry.

this is how they describe them on the website. https://www.bosch-home.com/us/products/dishwashers
AutoAir®. A little fresh air equals a lot more dry.
AutoAir® on the Bosch 500 Series dishwashers automatically releases the door at the end of the cycle to let moisture escape and fresh air in for 40% drier dishes.* Now, dry your dishes with a whole new air of confidence.

CrystalDry™. The ultimate dry, including plastics.
Our patented CrystalDry™ technology delivers 60% better drying results.* Available on our 800 Series and select Benchmark Series dishwashers.

we also use plastic for the kids so I spent the extra money to get CrystalDry. its on backorder, so we will find out soon if it was worth it.


----------



## jayhawk

No idea


----------



## Boy_meets_lawn

I don't have a Bosch dishwasher yet but make sure you are using a drying aid in any dishwasher as it really makes a difference on these newer energy efficient ones.

Some parts can be swapped to make different models match your other appliances. Check with the manufacturer, some will sell the pro style handles for appliances that don't come with them.


----------



## MarineOh3

Thejarrod said:


> for those that have used Bosch, curious which drying system you have used. I've seen them with two. Series 500 has AutoAir and the 800 has CrystalDry.
> 
> this is how they describe them on the website. https://www.bosch-home.com/us/products/dishwashers
> AutoAir®. A little fresh air equals a lot more dry.
> AutoAir® on the Bosch 500 Series dishwashers automatically releases the door at the end of the cycle to let moisture escape and fresh air in for 40% drier dishes.* Now, dry your dishes with a whole new air of confidence.
> 
> CrystalDry™. The ultimate dry, including plastics.
> Our patented CrystalDry™ technology delivers 60% better drying results.* Available on our 800 Series and select Benchmark Series dishwashers.
> 
> we also use plastic for the kids so I spent the extra money to get CrystalDry. its on backorder, so we will find out soon if it was worth it.


I always run mine on the normal cycle with "sanitize" dry mode. Total run time is 2:40 but I believe you could put hospital instruments in there and they'd be sterile and ready for surgery when done. We don't use any plastics in the house so that would probably be a consideration because it gets quite hot inside.


----------



## jayhawk

Aj Madison and avoid sales tax etc. Plan ahead


----------

